
Ask HN: German Digital Resources for Kids - damla
My 8 years old daughter self-taught German, and she has progressed to the level to enjoy reading German children&#x27;s books from her Kobo.<p>We are looking for digital resources to increase her exposure. With COVID-19 outbreak, I see a lot of digital resources made available&#x2F;free, however with no-one speaking German around, we don&#x27;t come by any in German.<p>Do you know any good German digital education&#x2F;entertainment resources for kids?
======
tcc_42
Kudos to your daughter for self-teaching German! She might have a look at
[https://anton.app/de/](https://anton.app/de/) This App covers all major
school topics, from class 1 to 10... and it is free.

~~~
damla
Thank you so much, this is treasure.

------
gus_massa
Is her native language English or German?

~~~
damla
She is not native in any of them. But, she learned English from 18 months on,
via cartoons and apps (at the beginning), so she is close to native in
English. Than she learned German basically from Duolingo (for English
speakers), and DieMaus App.

~~~
gus_massa
Hi from Argentina!

A few yeas ago when my daughter was young, we teach her English using DVDs
with subtitles in English. So she could choose to see the movie with the
voices in Spanish/English/Portuguese and the subtitles in
Spanish/English/Portuguese. The more sane configuration to learn English are
the sound in English with Spanish subtitles or the sound in English with
English subtitles, but sometimes she used other configurations for fun.

Can you get a few DVDs with English/German combination? They are probably
difficult to find now, and the DVD zones are painful. But perhaps you can use
the idea with another implementation.

PS: From the experience of a few friends that live abroad, the real native
language is the language in the kindergarten, not the language of the parents.

~~~
damla
We don't have any DVD's, however there are some videos in the app I mentioned.
She seems to follow very well, but I can't make sure to what extend (because I
can't understand myself). Anyways I keep providing content with increasing
complexity, because I'm sure she is progressing, and also entertaining. Thank
you very much for your recommendation :)

